# New Audi TT. (2023)



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Der TT verkauft sich als Coupé unter Soll und als Roadster einfach nur schlecht. 
Möglicherweise zieht Audi die Notbremse und kippt den Nachfolger. 
Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings, dass man dem Zweisitzer für den letzten Lebenszyklus nochmal einen neuen Hut spendiert, ehe dann 2026 endgültig die Lichter ausgehen. 
Warum Audi und Porsche in diesem Segment nicht gemeinsame Sache machen? 
Weil auch der 718 alles andere ist als eine Gelddruckmaschine.

Simple translation :

The TT as a coupe and as a Roadster just sell very bad. 
Will Audi pulls the emergency brake and flips the successor. ??
More likely, however, they could equipped the two-seater with a new design for the last life cycle, before finally pull the plug in 2026.
Why does Audi and Porsche do not make it a common cause in this Segment ? , because the Porsche 718 is anything other than a money printing machine.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ich denke, Sie müssen auffrischen auf Ihrem deutschen :roll: :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Ich denke, Sie müssen auffrischen auf Ihrem deutschen :roll: :lol:


I agree! This is a better translation, which changes the meaning in a few places:

_The TT coupe sells under target, but the roadster is just bad.
Maybe Audi should pull the emergency brake (i.e. plug) and tilts (??) the successor.
More likely, however, is that the two-seater for the last life cycle will get a new hat (version?) before finally being terminated in 2026. Why don't Audi and Porsche work together in this segment?
Because even the 718 is nothing but a money printing machine._

Sounds like a load of hot air and not clear where it came from (certainly not from Audi!) ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TT or it's successor will be electric hybrid at least by then. Probably all electric.  [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Rather like the sharp angles of the bumper and nifty vents. Wonder if the facelift will have this?


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like the New Mazda MX5 RF :?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking more and more like the front end of every new Seat on the road  Damn sharp angles!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Ich denke, Sie müssen auffrischen auf Ihrem deutschen :roll: :lol:


Spend less then 2 minutes, next time i will not bother at all.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, TT or it's successor will be electric hybrid at least by then. Probably all electric.  [smiley=argue.gif]
> Hoggy.


Just pin it on the 2 motor MEB platform, and maybe it would sell.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah yes, sharp angles. Clarkson described the MKIII as a machine gun in a dress. That pic has even more sharp angles, so the curved appeal of previous models is even further away which might mean even fewer flight attendants owning one and driving to Gatwick and a trip abroad for light s** with the co-pilot. Less Bauhaus too.

Sorry, Clarkson is a bit marmite, but his review of the MKIII still makes me smile,, hence the play on some of his words.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its clear the "shape" has nothing to do with "flight attendant" or "hair dresser" ownership comments.
The origins of those comments are clear and well understood, a car with a small underpowered engines which are show not go.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Porsche 718 a money printing machine? Not in the UK they are even rarer than the TT.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Porsche 718 a money printing machine? Not in the UK they are even rarer than the TT.


Far from it, i even wonder if they brake even with it.


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

The Pretender said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche 718 a money printing machine? Not in the UK they are even rarer than the TT.
> ...


The last - supposed to be better - translation is wrong. 
The original translation was actually correct. 
"Weil auch der 718 alles andere ist als eine Gelddruckmaschine."
"Because the Porsche 718 (also) is anything other than a money printing machine."


----------

